# Forum Theme



## Blake Bowden (Feb 8, 2009)

Which theme do you prefer? Both will be offered, but only one will be the default style. BTW, you can select different themes by clicking the selection on the bottom left of the webpage.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 8, 2009)

Arukus & Vrock Fluid are the only ones that show up. What does Coolex look like?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 8, 2009)

That's odd. I was able to log out of my account and still see the 3 style choices.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 8, 2009)

Huh -- they all show up now. Weird.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 8, 2009)

Tough choice. Not fond of vRock Fluid though.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, many people weren't. The coolex is growing on me through. A little bright but clean looking.


----------



## RJS (Feb 8, 2009)

Arukus


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 9, 2009)

Arukus, I am not one for change.


----------



## KD5NM (Feb 9, 2009)

coolex


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Feb 9, 2009)

Arukus


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 10, 2009)

I love change, it's part of my job. I had not noticed the ability to change skins. I tried all three and they were neat but in this case, change is not better (for me)...

Arukus


----------

